# Adobe PDF Driver/PRinter



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

I just noticed when i attempted to convert a power point presentation to pdf--that my adobe pdf driver was not there--it actually says -----PDFMaker cannot locate the Adobe PDF Printer's Printer driver. Please re-install Adobe Acrobat 6.0-----
Well that is find and dandy only--i can not locate the Adobe Acrobat Pro that is on my computer--but i do have the Standard CD. 1) Should i remove my PRo and install Standard--and would that get back the driver that i need to convert my pdf? is there another way so that i dont have do delete my pro since it works fine--the only thing missing is the driver?

Still Problem Solving,
Missy


----------



## nai6378 (Apr 14, 2007)

read here, might helphttp://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=321546


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you--I did read that--and followed which is how I know that it searches for the Pro disk to repair which i have not found as of yet. I would hate to have to delete Pro to get the Printer back but I will leave that as my last solution.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I use Print2Pdf, but DoPDF is a free printer driver.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use CutePDF, works great and is another free alternative.


----------

